# Purchasing land!



## the_ghost (May 5, 2011)

We all dream of having our own slice of heaven whether its 5 or 500 acres!

Maybe a little personal but I need help.
How did you find yours? 
What to watch out for?
Which land broker you recommend?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Also interested in stories/advice of others on this subject!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Stay away from land adjacent to public unless you're into sharing. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Good tip right there.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Make sure you get the mineral and timber rights when buying ANY land.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Several things to lok for, when browsing over a property, look for neighbors that have atv tracks all over, and find out when if ever, it was last timbered, so youll have an idea when it may be harvestable again, also look for a property with a year round water supply weather a pond, lake or stream, year round will keep a lot more game around. Find a realtor in the general area your looking in and they can print off every new listing for you so you can look at them and decide if you want an official tour. While looking over the land, you can look for game signs, trails and the sort. If part is tillable, ask the realtor how much the land is cash renting for so youll have some idea of returns you may expect if youll continue to cash rent. Also make sure you know what you can afford as vacant land usually requires more of a down payment then a residential property and even more if its all wooded.Best to get preapproval ahead of time and the realtor will be a whole lot more willing to help you find something. 

Good tip on the mineral and timber rights

In past years two different properties my father was looking at he passed on because while looking at them, folks were partying on the property and obviously trespassing, he figured it would be a continual problem, ( 1 was on Paint Creek itself) and the other had alocal university team just wondering all over the property looking for some rare plant that had only been located on this particular property and there were about a whole busload of folks there that day we went to look at it. we passed but it was the coolest place ever and wish my dad would have bought it, caves, big springs, rocky gorges, woods, valleys etc. Bummin just thinking about that.

Salmonid


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

i bought some land in guernsey co. 3 years ago. the way i found it was from a realtor in cambridge ohio you need to decide what area of the state you are interested in and check for realtors in that area. i would stay away from bruners land co as they always cut all the good timber off the land then sell it as far as mineral rights go they are very expensive to aquire were i am at they are adding on 5 to 6 thousand and acre plus the cost of the land. just check on the int.for land for sale in the area you like. i hope this helps you out. if you would like to pm me you can good luck on your search.


----------



## the_ghost (May 5, 2011)

I much appreciate everyone sharing their experiences, tips, and info. Thank you!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

If you do not live on it, everyone else will use it more than you. Happen to me in Pa. I bought 15 acres in Cameron County in a gated community. My camper was broke into and my tree stand was taken. Spent most my time removing trail markers into stands on the property. The locals monitor the comming and goings of a given area and they pretty much know when you should show up and if you don't, game on. I will never own anymore land that I can not live on. How others can steal a dream in your life without even knowing you is the sign of the times.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

LRM realty in Hocking county is who had my land for sale, and has a few here and there in the area....good luck in your search and don't be in a hurry, unless the right place comes around then move quick if you can

http://www.lrmrealty.com/LarrySale/larrysale.html


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Skippy said:


> Make sure you get the mineral and timber rights when buying ANY land.


+1 !!!! GET THE MINERAL RIGHTS!! My buddy bought land years ago way out east ohio... there is now a lotta buiseness for natural gas pipelines out that way... only uses the property for hunting but they offered him a nice little sum of money to pass throught it and survey it for a pipeline... its a good idea


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

what they are doing in se. ohio is called fracking its were the drill a well and go out 3 to 4 different direction and lopping back to the well most of the companies are from out of state. i have been contacted by 5 different companies. and if you dont sell it to them they can go under your land and you will not know they did so what i did was to get lined it with all my neighbors and go with the same company the problem now is that if you buy land they will add 5 to 6 thousand for $ each acre for the mineral rights.if you could have bought some property several years ago you could have bought them for way cheaper.


----------



## at20' (Mar 30, 2013)

Any luck yet?


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

Inherited 35 acres a couple years ago when my father was tired of taking care of it and paying taxes on it. Other family members own an additional 60+ acres adjoining what I inherited. My wife and I purchased an additional 16+ acres four years ago that adjoins the 60. We simply called the people since we never saw anyone down there and they decided to sell. After negotiating a price....started at $2900 acre and got them down to $2,000 we purchased it. Luckily the owners mom was a realtor so she handled all the contracts etc. Had to pay extra to have it researched to make sure we got the mineral/timber right but it was worth it. In total I own/control 109 acres. Never have to worry about a place to hunt again. Tried to purchase an additional 3 acres with a beat up mobile home back in January but got out bid. I was surprised how high it went. The mobile home was trashed, but I guess they are going to try and fix it up. More power to them. I was buying it just for the land since it adjoined what I had. The land went for over $3500 an acre. Too rich for me for swamp bottom land property with no timber.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

For deer hunting look for a place that backs up to a sanctuary . Somewhere they haven't allowed any type of hunting for years . To produce BIG BUCKS they need time to grow . Don't need to be huge track of land or a lot of sign the corn feeders you put out will bring them to you. Never ever shoot any does that come to your feeder they are the best BAIT for BIG BUCKS out there . Also who has the land that butts up to your land is a HUGE factor .


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I know of mineral rights but have never heard of "timber" rights??????

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

My parents picked up 100 acres in Guernsey County about ten years ago now right after it was timbered. The price is usually significantly lower if it has recently been logged. If you have any timber on your land look into the American Tree Farm System Family Forest Program. http://www.treefarmsystem.org/


----------



## the_ghost (May 5, 2011)

Finally closed on 34 acres about 4 miles to McArthur! Rates are 4.3% APR through vinton county bank with 20% down for 10 years or 4.9% for 20 years! Paid about $1470 an acre factoring In closing costs...property taxes about $280 a year. Couple acres of fields in the front and the remainder in rolling woods, hills.

It took me over a year to take the plunge but I believe it will be well worth it!

I saw deers, last 3 times and turkey once during different viewings. I looked at over 15 properties total.
What I learn, just my opinions:
1.) buy in a nicer area, less trash...saw couches in creeks and trashes on road on a few of the more secluded properties.
2.) buy because you like it not because it is cheap.
3.) I don't like timbered land, too brushy, hard to hunt.
4.) I am afraid of total seclusion, just feel creepy and cold...just a weekend warrior here.
5.) use google maps, drive by, and ask permissions to scout properties first, saves owner and agent times.
6.) get prequalify so you can jump on a deal fast.
7.) asks those who bought land before.

Best of luck to those still searching!






Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

the_ghost said:


> Finally closed on 34 acres about 4 miles to McArthur! Rates are 4.3% APR through vinton county bank with 20% down for 10 years or 4.9% for 20 years! Paid about $1470 an acre factoring In closing costs...property taxes about $280 a year. Couple acres of fields in the front and the remainder in rolling woods, hills.
> 
> It took me over a year to take the plunge but I believe it will be well worth it!
> 
> ...


You're not too far from me! In fact depending which direction we might be neighbors LOL. I haven't heard of any land in my immediate neighborhood coming up for sale though.


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

Neighbors can make or break the enjoyment factor on your new property as well. If you have neighbors that dirt bike, run 4 wheelers, etc that can be a real pain. In my case I was forced into my piece since it was been in the family for 30+ years. Luckily, we have pretty decent neighbors. Our property is longer than it is wide and has road frontage on almost all sides except for the east line. So we have a total of six neighbors. We get along with most of them. However, hunting is popular in my neighborhood so access is near impossible on neighboring lands. I do have access to a neighbor's 80 acres across the street from me. We both practice qdm so that's nice. With his 80 that gives me right at 190 acres to roam on. I mostly just turkey hunt his though. 

I disagree about the timber...I like timbered property. It adds value. Yes it can be a little difficult to hunt, but if you have mature timber it can be a gold mine too if you ever decide to hunt. The original farm before we started buying adjoining lands was last cut in 1953 I believe. However, some of the other areas that we bought later has been cut and that provides a nice mix of thickets, open hard woods and a couple places for food plots. I have also hinge cut less desirable trees in our sanctuary to provide additional cover. 

It is nice to buy next to a sanctuary, but you are going to pay a premium if you buy next to a park or something like that. Make your own sanctuary. Set aside acreage in the middle of your property and never enter it. That's what we do. We enter it once a year in Feb or March to hinge cut to thicken it up. Then we are out. Out of roughly 109 acres we have set aside about 25 acres in the middle that we don't deer hunt. The deer will find areas where they don't get disturbed then you just hunted the edges. We have our plots on the perimeter of the property and we hunt between food and sanctuary.


----------



## the_ghost (May 5, 2011)

I haven't spoke to my neighbors yet! I hope they are ok with hunting.
From what the previous owner told me, he knows the neighbor on the north and talked to the neighbor on the east. They aren't big into hunt and he hasn't seen the neighbor to the south or west! Only the neighbor to the north has seen the neighbor to the south once. Previous owner said he heard no gun shot on the adjacent properties during deer gun.
I like to bow hunt only but I do have friends who don't hunt but like to shoot their guns...I will try to minimize that but can't tell them no if they want to go camp and shoot.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

the_ghost said:


> I haven't spoke to my neighbors yet! I hope they are ok with hunting.
> From what the previous owner told me, he knows the neighbor on the north and talked to the neighbor on the east. They aren't big into hunt and he hasn't seen the neighbor to the south or west! Only the neighbor to the north has seen the neighbor to the south once. Previous owner said he heard no gun shot on the adjacent properties during deer gun.
> I like to bow hunt only but I do have friends who don't hunt but like to shoot their guns...I will try to minimize that but can't tell them no if they want to go camp and shoot.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with shooting guns on your property. However, make sure the bullet stays on your property. I got into this with a neighbor of mine. He was target practicing with no back stop sending bullets whizzing onto my side. If I would have been in there hunting it could have been dangerous. I stopped by and told him politely what would have happened if I would have been on the next ridge behind his house (his house sits on a hill)? He just looked at me. You would have shot me was my next response. He didn't know what to say. I always hunt from an elevated stand/position making sure my bullet goes down because you never know who is across the line hunting on neighboring lands. If I need to sight my gun in I do it at the range by the house. I don't target practice around my hunting grounds.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congrats on the land purchase. I am a few miles up the road from your property. Lots of game in the area. 
Bob


----------

